# Was für Komponenten fürs Switch?



## CRAZYDUDE (1. Juli 2004)

Hallo,

hab mir ein RM Switch Rahmen ersteigert und möchte es zum Freeriden aufbaun, weis aber noch nicht genau welche Teile und wo ich die kaufen soll. Bin dankbar für jeden gutgemeinten Rat.

Da ich schon eine Boxxer Gabel besitze wollte ich diese auch ans Bike bauen, ist der Rahmen für Doppelbrücke zugelassen? Oder wärs doch besser eine einfache hinzubaun? 


Gruß Bikeranger


----------



## Phil Claus (1. Juli 2004)

Hi Bikeranger,

Congratulations. Welches Baujahr hat Dein Rahmen? Hieraus ergeben sich die weiteren Empfehlungen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CRAZYDUDE (1. Juli 2004)

Das Baujahr ist 2002. 

Gruß Ranger


----------



## Phil Claus (1. Juli 2004)

Halo Bikeranger,

der Federweg Deines Rahmens beträgt 125mm. Demzufolge solltest Du eine Gabel wählen, die einen vergleichsweise harmonierenden Federweg (130mm) aufweist. Eine Doppelbrückengabel ist auch möglich. Empfehlung Marzocchi, oder Fox (wenn Preis keine Rolle spielt). Hinweis: Solltest Du aber eine Gabel mit einem längeren Federweg als von Werk aus verbaut einsetzen verfällt die Werksgarantie. Parts richten sich nach Einsatzzweck und zur Verfügung stehendem Budget, Race Face Performance Products  sind meine erste Wahl für den Freeride Einsatz. Mit der Diabolus Serie  bist Du für alles gewappnet "the strong just got stronger". Race Face Qualität für den preisbewussten Rider erhälst du mit der Evolve Serie. Laufräder - einsatzgebunden, jedoch empfinde ich die Magura FR als Angebot mit sehr gutem Preis/Leistungsverhältnis.  Schaltung - ich empfehle die SRAM X-Serie, je nach Vorliebe Thumb oder Grip-Shifter. Alle anderen Parts gemäss Vorliebe und Budget. Richte Dich danach, was sich für Dich persönlich die optimalen Komponenten sind.


----------



## CRAZYDUDE (1. Juli 2004)

Vielen Dank Phil, 

so werd ich also meine Boxxer wieder verkaufen müssen, hat ja sonst keinen Zweck. Danke für die Info Phil 

Gruß Bikeranger


----------



## CRAZYDUDE (14. Juli 2004)

Hallo Phil,

ich hab nun meine Teile größtenteils zusammen, nun hab ich ein paar Fragen die ich nach und nach stellen werde, danke im vorraus für die Mühe.

Habe eine SRAM Schaltgarnitur, einen Downpull Umwerfer von Shimano XT. 
Die Kurbel ist eine RACE FACE EVOLVE DH Kurbel, Bashguard mit Kettenblattabstufung von 22/32 Zähnen, also ziemlich klein.

Ist es möglich diesen Umwerfer beim Switch zu verbauen? Ich habe nämlich das Gefühl das ich nicht nahe genug ans Kettenblatt runter komme, ist aber nur eine Vermutung da ich die Kette noch nicht montiert habe.

Will es mal von Profis hören was eben Switchkompatibel ist, ist nämlich mein erstes Bike das ich aufbaue.

Gruß Bikeranger


----------



## Phil Claus (15. Juli 2004)

Hi Bikeranger,

der von Dir genannte Umwerfer wird nicht funktionieren. Für das Switch 2002 benötigst Du einen Top Pull Top Swing 31.8mm Umwerfer.


----------



## CRAZYDUDE (15. Juli 2004)

Muß mich korrigieren ist ein Top Swing Top Pull den ich habe.

Ich denke ich muß größere Kettenblätter verbauen um das Problem zu beheben. 

Danke und Gruß Bikeranger


----------



## Phil Claus (15. Juli 2004)

Hi Bikeranger,

bitte stelle sicher, dass Du das richtige Innenlager, i.e. 113mm Einbaulänge verwandt hast.

Good luck


----------



## CRAZYDUDE (15. Juli 2004)

Hallo Phil,

das Innenlager ist ein Signatur XS mit 113mm für welches ich 95 Euronen bezahlt hab ist das zuviel?

Gruß Bikeranger


----------



## Phil Claus (2. August 2004)

Hi Bikeranger,

der Preis für Dein Signature XS ist mehr als okay, da der empfohlenen VK bei EURO119,90 liegt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

